# Spinnfischen in British Columbia



## Guen (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fliege am Samstag rüber nach Kanada. Wir landen in Vancouver und bekommen dort ein Wohnmobil mit dem wir nach Vanvouver Island und dann über Whistler, Clearwater, Jasper, Banff nach Calgary fahren. Ich möchte natürlich auch ein wenig angeln, eine leichte Reisespinnrute (2,1m , 18-36g WG) mit 2500er Rolle und 25er Mono findet den Weg ins Gepäck  .
Hat jemand Tipps für nette Gewässer und gute Köder(Gummi,Spinner,Wobbler)? Der Spass und Genuss stehen im Vordergrund, riesen Fische müssen es nicht sein und werden es mit dem Eqipment wohl auch nicht werden . Ein paar Forellen oder Barsche in schöner Umgebung wären aber super .
Wenn es passt,möchte ich gerne aufs Meer zum Heilbuttangeln. Der Plan ist, sich vor Ort an einer Charter zu beteiligen, leider kann ich nicht Tag genau von Deutschland aus planen, da das Angeln nicht im Vordergrund steht. Hat jemand Tips für gute Anlaufstellen oder Kontakte in Vancouver oder auf Vancouver-Island ?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Ratschläge :m . 


PS.Mein erster Post nach ganz vielen Jahren hier im Board


----------



## DUSpinner (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in British Columbia*

Hallo,

habe erst heute Deinen Trööt gelesen, sonst hätte ich Dir ein paar grundsätzliche Tipps fürs Spinnangeln in BC gegeben.

Hattest Du Erfolg?
LG


----------



## Guen (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in British Columbia*

Hi,
ja, ich hatte Erfolg, wobei es mir nicht um die Menge der Fische ging, Angeln stand bei unserer Reise nicht im Mittelpunkt .
Im Clearwater River am Ausgang des Clearwater Lake im Wells Gray Nationalpark habe ich schöne Regenbogenforellen um die 50cm gefangen.


Gruß Guen


----------



## DUSpinner (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in British Columbia*

Hallo Guen,
bei meinen Womo-Reisen in Kanada war Angeln ein Teil (wenn auch nicht unwesentlicher) der Freizeitaktivitäten. Am Clearwater River hatte ich meinen vermutlich größten Lachs nach einigen Minuten Drills verloren. :-(
Mal schauen ob ich im September in Oregon/USA mehr Angelglück habe.
LG


----------

